# Need help with high ammonia and nitrate



## thechaser09 (Aug 17, 2009)

*hey, i was just seeking some help on removing high ammonia and nitrate levels*

*I have a ammonia level which is higher then 8.0 which is off the test kit chart*
*but i have added in ammo lock every second day to make it less harmfull*

*and all so need help with removing the nitrate which is at a level of 10*

*my ph is at 6.8 and my nitrite is at 0.0*

*i am also stocking 2 x ballon mollys, 2 x swordtail, 2 x plattys and 2 x albino corys with 4 small snails.* 

*i did a 40% - 50% water change with a gravel clean 2 days ago which the levels were the same befor the water change, so nothing has change even with doing a water change*

*any help or suggesstion would be good thank you*


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

What size is the tank? How long has the tank been setup?
Very strange that you would not see a decrease in ammonia after a water change. 
What test kit are you using? Have you tested your tap water for ammonia?
How are the fish acting?
Your nitrates are fine. Nitrates under 40 ppm are considered safe for most fish.

If your water test zero for ammonia, I would start doing daily water changes to lower the ammonia.
Try to answer some of the questions and we will go from there.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

tank size?
how long has it been set up?
how many fish did you add at once?
when was the most recent addition of fish made?
any decaying plants in the tank?
any plants?
checked filter for decaying matter/dead fish?
Amount you feed at a time?
how often do you feed?
What type of food do you use?
any chemicals being used besides ammolock?

Ammonia of that extreme cannot be right to me i think the fish would die with ammonia liek that overnight. from the info you gave i reccomend a 50% everyday to keep your ammonia much lower than that. if it is not changing there may be a hidden issue. untill we get some more info this is all the help i can give. Money


----------



## thechaser09 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tank size is 70 litres.
the tank has been set up for 5 weeks. after a week and a half of being set up we added 8 fish and 4 small snails, no other fish have been added

the chemicals we are using as well as ammo lock are prime, and ph up or down when needed

the food we use is tetra colour tropical granules which we feed one small pinch every day and a sinking waffer every second day.

the test kit we use is API freshwater master test kit, we use tank water and we have tested it and it is fine

we do have plants but they are fake

cheers for the replies and help guys


----------



## volkspider (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds to me like something faulty is happening with your ammonia testing. I would buy a new ammonia test kit and see if you get the same results with it.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Were it me, (and it ain't) I would lose the ammolock,reduce feedings to once a day and smaller amount, only clean filter in dechlorinated water or old aquarium water, stop with the ph up and down products(they cause ph shifts that can be stressful to lethal for fish), and continue to change 20 to 25 percent of water anytime ammonia,or nitrites become dangerous as per your test kit.
On or about the 18th of last month you indicated that you placed fish in the aquarium after only a week despite suggestion to let the tank mature or (cycle). Since you chose to add fish before the tank had cycled,fish poop and or uneaten food,too much food,= ammonia. Ammonia kills fish quickly. I suspect they would be dead if ammonia levels you posted were accurate.
The varoius products you are using could be affecting the readings you are getting for ammonia. 
Prime is all that is needed at proper dosage for your tank. IMHO


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: Agree with 1077!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> :thumbsup: Agree with 1077!


Likewise.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Byron said:


> Likewise.


same~


----------

